

Extending Cassandra with Asynchronous Triggers - mariagrineva
http://maxgrinev.com/2010/07/23/extending-cassandra-with-asynchronous-triggers/

======
stephenjudkins
This could make Cassandra a great deal more useful for many applications.
Having the database itself handle keeping secondary indexes (eventually)
consistent is far more palatable than doing it externally through some sort of
queue. Though clearly far more cumbersome than adding a simple index through
DDL in a SQL database, the asynchronous nature of these triggers brings some
benefits as well.

